# Voided warranty on new pistol



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Personally, I've growing more disappointed with Taurus. There has been a lot of talk of Taurus improving the quality of their products and other improvements sponsored by the new CEO. I'm not so sure.

For those that don't follow the Taurus Armed site, Taurus now claims that any disassembly beyond field-strip invalidates the warranty (thread started by jeff_Opp on 1-2-14 in Taurus Product Problems forum). The written warranty in owners' manuals or online excludes abuse and damage but is silent on disassembly/reassembly assuming no damage. For a fairly minor charge ($35 plus parts) Taurus will reinstate a voided warranty, possibly by replacing your carefully hand-polished parts with rough factory-new parts.

Previously in late 2013, Taurus decided that almost all parts were restricted so those parts would no longer be sold. This policy has since been relaxed for some US-assembled guns (like the TCP) but not yet for any of the Brazil-assembled models.

In my own experience, Taurus was unable to fix my trigger problem (http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/31313-taurus-pt709-erratic-trigger-force.html#post278233) and at $75 postage I didn't want to keep sending it back until they got it right.

So, I've come over to the dark side (or the light side?) to agree with folks like Shipwreck. My 709 is fixed (DIY) and still lives in my gun safe but my carry gun is now a 9mm M&P Shield. It looks like I can buy almost any M&P part from S&W, Brownells, or Apex for less than the cost of shipping a handgun to Miami.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Scott9mm said:


> Personally, I've growing more disappointed with Taurus. There has been a lot of talk of Taurus improving the quality of their products and other improvements sponsored by the new CEO. I'm not so sure.
> 
> For those that don't follow the Taurus Armed site, Taurus now claims that any disassembly beyond field-strip invalidates the warranty (thread started by jeff_Opp on 1-2-14 in Taurus Product Problems forum). The written warranty in owners' manuals or online excludes abuse and damage but is silent on disassembly/reassembly assuming no damage. For a fairly minor charge ($35 plus parts) Taurus will reinstate a voided warranty, possibly by replacing your carefully hand-polished parts with rough factory-new parts.
> 
> ...


 Although I never was able to speak to anyone at Taurus because after about 20 calls nobody would ever answer a phone call there, I have come to the same place. I bought a PT 22 used and took it to the range. After about 200 rounds, it wouldn't fire. Took it home and checked things over, disassembled the slide and the end of the firing pin had broken off. I figured it wouldn't be a problem, I'd just call Taurus and get a new one. No problem for me to install as I do a lot of my own work on my own guns. So after many attempts and no answered calls, I get on the Taurus Armed site also and post about my experience with their (lousy) customer service. I subsequently find out that they have so called "restricted" parts and wont sell the firing pin, among other things. Since there is supposedly a llifetime warranty, send it back and they will fix it. Great, so I can't talk to anyone there to even try to get a shipping label, my local FFL who I use to receive guns says he doesnt' want to ship them out, the FFL at the range I go to doesn't send out transfers, only accepts them. So here I am stuck with a broken pistol that cost me $170 and my only option is to pay about $80 to FedEx or UPS to ship the gun one way to Taurus (if I can ever talk to someone there to find out where to send it) to get it fixed for free on the lifetime warranty. Now I ask you, why do I need or want to spend another $80 on a $170 gun to send it for free service, when it's not even a viable sd weapon and certainly not a carry gun. Just a range plinker. I have also called several parts suppliers I've found on the internet and nobody has the parts to sell. So...................... for me, I won't buy another Taurus because of their policy on "restricted" parts. If I can't get the parts I need to fix a gun, I don't need to own that gun. There are too many other manufacturer's around that I think would appreciate my business to fool with Taurus' attitude. And yes, I know they take that position because they think they are going to be sued if somebody installs a part they sell improperly, but if you're so worried about that, they shouldn't be in the weapons business to begin with. Buy more insurance, that's what it's for, or get out of the business.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

Doesn't sound to customer friendly to me.No gun maker is that special.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup! Sounds very familiar. Nothing has changed!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Except the Taurus "fans" will never acknowledge in the least that there is a problem. Rather point and claim that this kinda talk must be from people who has never owned a Taurus and is just "repeating" stuff....


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Did you try faxing them? If I can't get thru to a business I shoot them a fax, sometimes alot quicker. I called them to day and the recording did mention a one hour wait. But you can fax them all the info and problem your having that might work for you. Just a suggestion.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I mean no disrespect to anyone but my mantra has always been "Friends don't let friends buy Taurus." Good luck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I promised that I would try real hard and not say anything bad about Taurus anymore. 

It's gonna be a lot harder than I thought............:smt083


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

Do they not have an email???????I want to ask if its true they don't sell parts unless you send your gun in so they can fix it.I have only had to contact one gun manufacturer and that was EAA and they are awesome.You email question and in a couple hours you have an answer.


----------

